# Why I don't like music snobs



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Whether they like a given piece of music or not is soley based on who else likes that music and whether they think those people are cool or not.

I approach every new song as if I had never heard of the artist in question. Like a friend had handed me a CD and told me someone they know had recorded it in their basement.

I don't care who a song is by. A good song is a good song. I like Metallica, Jack Johnson, Justin Timberlake, The Chainsmokers, Drake, Led Zeppelin. Doesn't matter to me. A good song is a good song.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My rule is listen to it three times before deciding. My son says seven times.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Music snobs are just the anti-contemporary music listener, who the media tells what is good and should be listening to.. Meaning, many ppl will like a song simply based on who made it....if it were made by a "nobody " , they wouldn't give it a second listen.

Case in point, all this summer my family torutured my ears on a daily basis with Despacito by "Justin Beiber" (quotes because he has such a tiny part in that song but gets full credit). It sounds like every fucking song ive ever heard in taxis while vacationing in the Caribbean for decades, that never get played even once on a radio up here. but it got unreal airplay because of the Beiber connection. Sheeple.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

+1 Reminds of the Monty Python scene in The Life of Brian.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Snobbery can come from different areas: genre, artist, time period and even sub-genres

Wynton Marsalis famously snobbed Miles Davis' later music because he felt it wasn't "real jazz", which is the most absurd example of snobbery I can think of

A lot of famous local chefs have stated their love of poutine and some other "fast foods"
I think that's a great analogy, showing that there's still something enjoyable in "lower" grade food, or music


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> So "music snobs" like whatever is popular?
> 
> I though that was the opposite of a music snob.
> 
> Maybe I don't know what a "music snob" is.


Yeah, I think what Diablo described is just the common music idiot 

Music snob is someone who will snob (duh) "inferior" (perceived as inferior by him) genres, sub-genres, artists or music from certain times


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> So "music snobs" like whatever is popular?
> 
> I though that was the opposite of a music snob.
> 
> Maybe I don't know what a "music snob" is.


If your not sure who to dislike you can borrow my approach; people suck, period.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Guncho said:


> Whether they like a given piece of music or not is soley based on who else likes that music and whether they think those people are cool or not.
> 
> I approach every new song as if I had never heard of the artist in question. Like a friend had handed me a CD and told me someone they know had recorded it in their basement.
> 
> I don't care who a song is by. A good song is a good song. I like Metallica, Jack Johnson, Justin Timberlake, The Chainsmokers, Drake, Led Zeppelin. Doesn't matter to me. A good song is a good song.


You had me with you right up until you said Drake


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> You had me with you right up until you said Drake


Oh stop it you snob

Drake is not that... OK he sucks ass


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Business said:


> Oh stop it you snob
> 
> Drake is not that... OK he sucks ass


I assumed Drake was just a crappy rapper or something similar, I was unaware he also "SUCKED ASS" I gotta tell yah I'm learning new and wonderful things here on GC every day.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I assumed Drake was just a crappy rapper or something similar, I was unaware he also "SUCKED ASS" I gotta tell yah I'm learning new and wonderful things here on GC every day.


I don't have a hate on for Drake, I personally don't think rap is music. I'm old school and like to listen to people sing and play instruments


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I most definitely disagree
I love hip hop / rap, and the more you educate yourself in the artform, the more you get to appreciate it 

And I dislike Drake's music because I'm a hip hop enthusiast


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

C'mon you didn't find this song catchy? It's the only Drake song I've ever heard.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

If you can't enjoy this, check your pulse.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Business said:


> Well I most definitely disagree
> I love hip hop / rap, and the more you educate yourself in the artform, the more you get to appreciate it
> 
> And I dislike Drake's music because I'm a hip hop enthusiast


I've educated myself on plenty of things I don't like.... personal preferences make the world less boring.... if everyone like the same shit I'd have nobody to argue with


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

"Cause nobody can do it, like Mix Master can c'mon"


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> I've educated myself on plenty of things I don't like.... personal preferences make the world less boring.... if everyone like the same shit I'd have nobody to argue with


Well saying you don't enjoy it because of personal preferences is one thing 
Saying it's not even music, well that's one form of snobbery


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Business said:


> Well saying you don't enjoy it because of personal preferences is one thing
> Saying it's not even music, well that's one form of snobbery


Sure, f you wanna use that term...I prefer to just conclude that you're trolling and trying to feed stoke the fire. You should take a few lessons from steadfastly though. He's better at it than you are


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2017)

If it grabs me by the boo-boo, I'll listen to it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you're on a guitar forum, you're probably at least partially a music snob.

I can tell you right now that I don't like most of the pop music on the radio. That being said there are artists whose writers are using real instruments and working with people who know how to write a great melody and a great hook. Bruno Mars new single is catchy as hell and every instrument sounds real enough to me - I may buy that record. There's a few female pop artist whose songs sound like Katy Perry or Pink (radio at work) from a few years ago.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

If it ain't Van Halen or ACDC it's inferior! 


Just kidding. My musical tastes are very diverse.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> If it ain't Van Halen or ACDC it's inferior!
> 
> 
> Just kidding. My musical tastes are very diverse.


I love Van Halen and AC/DC as well but you can't just eat steak and potatoes.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> I prefer to just conclude that you're trolling and trying to feed stoke the fire.


Nope, I really do like hip hop (especially the stuff from the Golden Age Era) and I'm also equipped to produce some the "old school" way


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Business said:


> Well saying you don't enjoy it because of personal preferences is one thing
> Saying it's not even music, well that's one form of snobbery


You are correct. We must admit, though, that some music is not very good and some is not very musical.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> We must admit, though, that some music is not very good and some is not very musical.


Only if we're talking about reggaeton


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If you don't like a particular genre of music that doesn't necessarily make you a music snob.

A music snob is someone who doesn't like a particular artist or song just because of the people who like that artist or song.

ie
"I can't like this artist because they are popular with the mainstream"


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I am a music snob. I unfortunately work with 2 guys that like the music I like and one who doesn't. I may have moved past snob to something else.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When someone asks me if I have any guilty pleasures for music--I can't say I do--if I like it, I like it--no matter who recorded it.
Same for stuff I don't like.
Sometimes I am disappointed by new music from some I do like--but I don't write them off--I just have my preferences.

Neil Young for example, has played so many kinds of music & has a wide variation in his albums--it would be rare for someone o like it all--but I will give it a chance--and I like a lot of his stuff...


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Guncho said:


> C'mon you didn't find this song catchy? It's the only Drake song I've ever heard.


For some reason I watched the whole thing 
That's not hip hop, it's just pop disguised as hip hop

Drake would have probably peed his pants just by being in the same room as Prodigy (RIP)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> When someone asks me if I have any guilty pleasures for music--I can't say I do--if I like it, I like it--no matter who recorded it.
> Same for stuff I don't like.
> Sometimes I am disappointed by new music from some I do like--but I don't write them off--I just have my preferences.
> 
> *Neil Young for example, has played so many kinds of music & has a wide variation in his albums--it would be rare for someone o like it all--but I will give it a chance--and I like a lot of his stuff.*..


That is a very good example.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

zontar said:


> When someone asks me if I have any guilty pleasures for music--I can't say I do--if I like it, I like it--no matter who recorded it.
> Same for stuff I don't like.
> Sometimes I am disappointed by new music from some I do like--but I don't write them off--I just have my preferences.
> 
> Neil Young for example, has played so many kinds of music & has a wide variation in his albums--it would be rare for someone o like it all--but I will give it a chance--and I like a lot of his stuff...


I'm the same with Neil. I don't like every album but hats off to him for doing what he wants.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's the classical music elitist snobs that frost my cookies. 

They are just so annoying!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lola said:


> It's the classical music elitist snobs that frost my cookies.
> 
> They are just so annoying!


I wonder what they'd think of this


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> So "music snobs" like whatever is popular?
> 
> I though that was the opposite of a music snob.
> 
> Maybe I don't know what a "music snob" is.


no, the opposite of that...the term I used is "*anti*-contemporary...."
i probably wasnt clear. My point is, a lot of ppl fall into 2 ends of the spectrum....those that are told what to to like, and worship at that altar, and those that will instinctively hate it for the very same reason (the snobs).


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> no, the opposite of that...the term I used is "*anti*-contemporary...."
> i probably wasnt clear. My point is, a lot of ppl fall into 2 ends of the spectrum....those that are told what to to like, and worship at that altar, and those that will instinctively hate it for the very same reason (the snobs).


Well it's like everything else in our society, isn't it?
Polarization
More music morons, more music connoisseurs, less people in the middle


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guncho said:


> C'mon you didn't find this song catchy? It's the only Drake song I've ever heard.


drake reminds me that a lot of ppl , apparently in all genres, like nasally voices much more than I do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> It's the classical music elitist snobs *that frost my cookies. *
> 
> They are just so annoying!


And frosty cookies are so hard and difficult to chew!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think of a music snob as someone who has a concrete-filled turntable stand and can say that the horns sound shrill using the $2000 speaker wires instead of the $4000 ones.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think of a music snob as someone who has a concrete-filled turntable stand and can say that the horns sound shrill using the $2000 speaker wires instead of the $4000 ones.


Oh, I thought that was the definition of an "audiophile"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> It's the classical music elitist snobs that frost my cookies.
> 
> They are just so annoying!


Like those that say stuff like, "That part was written for a violin/trumpet/clarinet/whatever--how dare they play it on a different instrument!"?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Didn't Jimmy Hoffa have a concrete-filed turntable stand.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Many, in fact.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think of a music snob as someone who has a concrete-filled turntable stand and can say that the horns sound shrill using the $2000 speaker wires instead of the $4000 ones.


You may wonder why audiophiles need "functionally-pure silver" speaker cables. It must be because they are attached to pure silver circuits at one end and pure silver speaker windings on the other. No, that can't be.

Oh, I know! Its so they can brag to other audiophiles about how much money they spent!!

Simple "one-up-man-ship". I have never talked to an audiophile where the price has not been mentioned.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Metal heads are the best. If you can make it to the half hour mark of name dropping, you're IN!

Hipsters are equally bad. Couldn't find the take I was looking for 'Have you heard?'







Fit for any music forum:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I snapped a pic of Drake's new house (for my obsessive nieces mostly)

His door mat says he doesn't care if we don't like his music.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice mello jazz-ish version. Way better than some rappers yelling at me.


----------

